# B&B Competition Char-Logs?



## js0813 (Sep 9, 2018)

Just wondering if anyone’s used these to grill or smoke?  I’m tempted to grab a bag and just give it a shot. Seems like the hole though it would allow for more air flow. 

I usually run all stick burn, but like using a stack of coals to get the fire going sometimes.  And I always have it as the base for my grilling. 

FWIW, the photo below isn’t mine...stole from ol’ Google for the post.


----------



## SmokinLogs (Sep 25, 2018)

I’ve seen these in academy sports many times and wondered the same thing. Did you ever try them? I’m curious to know if they are a useful fuel/smoke source!


----------



## js0813 (Oct 28, 2018)

SmokinLogs
  sorry meant to reply to this a while back. Been on the road for work a lot here lately. 

Just got a chance to use them last week.  Probably the whole top half of my bag was busted apart. Looks like it took a pretty hard spill.  Being busted, I probably had all sections that were 2 to 3 inches long, with a hole through the center still. Honestly they burned pretty good. I need to measure the heat next time, but wait  honestly they burned pretty good. I need to measure the heat next time, but weight wise they gave less ash and lasted probably 30 min longer than the Kingsford I by on sale at Lowe’s.   I used them as my biggest starter for my oak and pecan split logs  

By the old hand test they seemed a bit warmer. But like I said,  i’ll try and remember to measure the temp next time I’ll throw some in.


----------



## Sal Barsanti (Jul 8, 2019)

Picked up a bag of 20# B&B Oak lump coal today from the local Ace Hardware store. $18 including sales tax.  Looking forward to trying it out.


----------

